# Where should I start?



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm a beginner in this OS. The reason for why I am typing this, is that I want to ask: where should I start?
I have been installed FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE on a i386 processor. If you need more info, you just need to tell me what info you precise and I provide to you.
Well, sorry if I typed a lot. The reason why I am writing, it's that I need some tips about how to start; personalize; increase security; and, most important, know more about this OS. The last point it's the most important. So, if some user with experience, or even a beginner user, can told me some informative, it will be useful.
Well, thanks for reading.
Bye.


----------



## ldgc (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello BSDAppentic3 



BSDAppentic3 said:


> tips about how to start; personalize; increase security; and, most important, know more about this OS.



A good place to start is the section *Learning about FreeBSD *in https://www.freebsd.org/projects/newbies.html


----------



## balanga (Feb 26, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a beginner in this OS. The reason for why i am typing this, is that i want to ask: where should i start?
> Bye.



It all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 26, 2018)

If you've got the base system installed there are still files that need to be edited. Skip down toward the bottom of my post to where I outline them:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 26, 2018)

I'd start with the FreeBSD handbook. It'll give you a good overview of the things which are available.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

balanga said:


> It all depends on what you want to do.


Well. I want to make great things with this, but better slow and safe. So, step by step. But, I think, that if you want to make big things as I said, then you previously must know what you're using, what you're doing.
I heard, and read, that this it's one of the most robust systems. I read some of its history. I was very curious about it. 
Honestly, at the beginning it was a lot of effort and suffer. Suffering because of the fails. You know, in the life, sometimes you learn from "the hard way". But I never gave up. So, with a lot of effort, finally I get a system that I want to learn.
Thank you all for the help 
I'll read all the articles, etc., that you all have posted to me.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> Hello BSDAppentic3
> 
> 
> 
> A good place to start is the section *Learning about FreeBSD *in https://www.freebsd.org/projects/newbies.html


I'll take a look on it, thank you.
Excuse my question, i know that here i must write in english, but your nick called my attention. Do you speak spanish? I'm not planning speak in another language, just for curiosity.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> If you've got the base system installed there are still files that need to be edited. Skip down toward the bottom of my post to where I outline them:
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/


Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> I'd start with the FreeBSD handbook. It'll give you a good overview of the things which are available.


Mmm...extense. But complete. Thanks for the input. Also, i'll read it, of course.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the reception! Thanks for the info, of course!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Honestly, at the beginning it was a lot of effort and suffer. Suffering because of the fails. You know, in the life, sometimes you learn from "the hard way". But i never gave up. So, whit a lot of effort, finally i get a system that i want to learn.



That's the spirit.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> So, with a lot of effort, finally I get a system that I want to learn.


Be prepared to fail a lot more. It's inevitable if you want to learn things. You learn, try, fail, learn more, try again, fail some more, etc. The more you failed the bigger the reward in the end. 

Set yourself a realistic goal, what do I want to do? Set up a web server? Learn about DNS? Make sure it's something realistic you can achieve in a couple of evenings. Then go have fun with it.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Be prepared to fail a lot more. It's inevitable if you want to learn things. You learn, try, fail, learn more, try again, fail some more, etc. The more you failed the bigger the reward in the end.
> 
> Set yourself a realistic goal, what do I want to do? Set up a web server? Learn about DNS? Make sure it's something realistic you can achieve in a couple of evenings. Then go have fun with it.



Now that you have mentioned, i want to make a full-upgrade of the whole system. You could help me on this matter? I need to write another post, right?
Look, the output of `uname -UK` it's *


		Code:
	

 1101001 1101001

As i understand, i have this kernel version, right?*


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2018)

BSDApprentic3, this is what you're looking for:


```
$ freebsd-version -ku
11.1-RELEASE-p4
11.1-RELEASE-p6
$ uname -a
FreeBSD relentless 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017  
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

You want to run these commands as root on a daily basis:

```
portsnap fetch update
pkg audit -F
freebsd-update fetch
```

The first command updates your ports tree.
The second updates your vulnxml file with any new vulnerabilities found in programs you have installed.
The third makes sure you are up to date with any userland or kernel patches.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Look, the output of `uname -UK` it's


Use freebsd-version(1) instead. It'll give you a much clearer answer. Understand that the kernel and the base OS are considered a complete set. This is quite different from Linux for example where you have a Linux kernel and a bunch of utilities, tools and libraries from different sources. 


```
dice@armitage:~ % freebsd-version -uk
10.3-RELEASE-p24
10.3-RELEASE-p26
```


```
dice@tessierashpool:~ % freebsd-version -uk
11.1-RELEASE-p4
11.1-RELEASE-p6
```


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> BSDApprentic3, this is what you're looking for:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



When i typed the second command that you wrote, the terminal shows me something that i think you need to see. Maybe it's no dangerous, but, well. I'll show you:

```
Fetching vuln.xml.bz2: 100%  706 KiB 180.8kB/s    00:04    
libreoffice-5.3.7_2 is vulnerable:
LibreOffice -- Remote arbitrary file disclosure vulnerability via WEBSERVICE formula
CVE: CVE-2018-6871
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/289269f1-0def-11e8-99b0-d017c2987f9a.html

evince-3.18.2_5 is vulnerable:
evince and atril -- command injection vulnerability in CBT handler
CVE: CVE-2017-1000083
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/01a197ca-67f1-11e7-a266-28924a333806.html

2 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
```

What does it means? It's curious that this output shows me about Libreoffice. Look, i have some PDF files, and all the times that i tried to read them with LibreOffice, allways it says me that there were an error. The program told me about recover the archives that i'm trying to read or view, but always fails in the process. Or, if it success, the program crashes.
Should i continue with the upgrade? What can i do with this program and its fails?
Do you need the exact message of what the program shows me when its fails occurs?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Use freebsd-version(1) instead. It'll give you a much clearer answer. Understand that the kernel and the base OS are considered a complete set. This is quite different from Linux for example where you have a Linux kernel and a bunch of utilities, tools and libraries from different sources.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks. That command is more clear.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

The pkg-audit(8) command will show you if there are known security issues with any of the ports/packages you have installed. It keeps track of this site: http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/

As it reports two issues with installed packages it means you should run `pkg upgrade` to get them updated.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The pkg-audit(8) command will show you if there are known security issues with any of the ports/packages you have installed. It keeps track of this site: http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/
> 
> As it reports two issues with installed packages it means you should run `pkg upgrade` to get them updated.



Another error:

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB 120.2kB/s    00:51   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 28736 packages processed.
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository Synth load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-Synth.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
pkg: file:///var/synth/live_packages/meta.txz: No such file or directory
repository Synth has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: file:///var/synth/live_packages/packagesite.txz: No such file or directory
Unable to update repository Synth
Error updating repositories!
```
I have read about synth, and i installed it.
Edit: it was when i typed `pkg upgrade`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

Right, you now have two repositories configured. The first is the original FreeBSD repository, the second a Synth repository. But because you haven't done anything with Synth yet (besides installing it) the Synth repository is empty. Hence the errors. 

The repository reference is probably stored in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/. Just move it out of the way for now.


----------



## ldgc (Feb 27, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Do you speak spanish?



No, my native language is portuguese 
If you click on my avatar, you can see that I am from Portugal. There are other members that you can also see where they are from by clicking on their avatar.
By the way your avatar shows that you are from Argentina


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> No, my native language is portuguese
> If you click on my avatar, you can see that I am from Portugal. There are other members that you can also see where they are from by clicking on their avatar.
> By the way your avatar shows that you are from Argentina


Yes, i don't remember that i can do it


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Right, you now have two repositories configured. The first is the original FreeBSD repository, the second a Synth repository. But because you haven't done anything with Synth yet (besides installing it) the Synth repository is empty. Hence the errors.
> 
> The repository reference is probably stored in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/. Just move it out of the way for now.



This works. But `pkg audit -F` it's still giving me the same error.


----------



## Freakbeat (Feb 27, 2018)

pkg audit -F


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Freakbeat said:


> pkg audit -F


Sorry.
Done!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes, BSDApprentic3. you have 2 vulnerable programs. This is what you need:

For pkg:

```
# pkg upgrade libreoffice
```
Then run:

```
# pkg upgrade evince
```

For ports:

```
# portmaster libreoffice
```


```
# portmaster evince
```

Do not mix ports and pkg. If you installed your 3rd party programs with pkg, stick with it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> `pkg upgrade libreoffice`



Don't update single packages. Just run `pkg upgrade` and update everything in one go. The reason is that upgrading a single package may or may not fix dependencies.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Don't update single packages. Just run `pkg upgrade` and update everything in one go. The reason is that upgrading a single package may or may not fix dependencies.


Yep. It shows me an error.
Trying with 
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Another question: what is 
	
	



```
pkg-static
```
And which is the difference between it and 
	
	



```
pkg
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Yep. It shows me an error.
> Trying with
> 
> 
> ...



That's because you have to  install sysutils/portmaster before you can use it, and if you used pkg to install your programs shouldn't be using it anyway.

I have always used ports exclusively, so my knowledge of using pkg on FreeBSD is limited at best.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> That's because you have to  install sysutils/portmaster before you can use it, and if you used pkg to install your programs shouldn't be using it anyway.
> 
> I have always used ports exclusively, so my knowledge of using pkg on FreeBSD is limited at best.


It's already installed. Now what?

It doesn't matter if you don't have have great knowledge of pkg. I use most of the time pkg. But it doesn't matter that you do not know something, I don't know much either. So, thanks for any help that you can give me.
But i need to ask:
What are portmaster and portsnap? If i don't wrong, they are utilities for manage the ports, right?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> It's already installed. Now what?



No harm/No foul. Just don't use it if you used pkg to install your programs. Or deinstall it:


```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
make deinstall clean
```

(Yes, I like to do things step by step and know it can be combined with &&.)



BSDAppentic3 said:


> But i need to ask:
> What are portmaster and portsnap? If i don't wrong, they are utilities for manage the ports, right?



sysutils/portmaster is a tool to automate (in a sense) installing ports.

What is portsnap....

Nobody bothered to mention to me 13 years ago in the PC-BSD forums it was a command when I was looking for /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portsnap and I had to figure out using ports on my own. All the better for me.

But it is a command to extract and or update your ports tree. Check out `man portsnap`.

I must not have read the Handboook or man pages back then.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

portsnap(8) is a tool to update the ports framework itself, portmaster(8) is a tool that helps to build ports. Neither tool is needed if you stick to packages.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Interesting...thank you both.


----------

